# Cat introduction with new kitten



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi all please help!

I have just adopted a 10 week old kitten Tabitha (girl) to be a little sister to my 3 year old cat Moriarty (boy). She came home on Thursday afternoon.

Tabitha has a room set up for her to be alone but she howls constantly to get out. I have been letting her come out to roam about whilst Moriarty is upstairs on my bed and then putting her back which is helping her to tolerate the room.
All of her belongings are in there her tray, food, water and toys. She has a whale of time after a long cuddle. She is fully happy with me and the house.

The kitties have met and Tabitha has accepted Moriarty and is curious to be near him, problem is he is having none of it. He isn't attacking or pawing her. Just growling and an occasional hiss. 

Today Moriarty was in his box bed in the living room when Tabitha came down and fell asleep on my knee and everything was fine for over 2 hours untill Tabitha woke up and went to visit Moriarty. Then a little hiss and he went back upstairs.

I am worried he is afraid of her as he runs away from her. He is a very timid cat but has friends over the road who he plays with so I know he can be friends eventually I just need to know how I can support him in getting there.

I spend lots of time with both cats. I have a sock which I stroke them with to mix scents. I came up to bed a few mins ago and Moriarty followed as usual. He lay down next to me but when I put the sock near him he hissed at it and went back downstairs  He sometimes goes back down when the computer is on and I'm confident he will come back to bed .

Moriarty has been out fully supervised he always comes when you call him saying "come on gimmi your belly" he comes running for a belly tickle. 

Am I doing the right things or have I fluffed it up  
Any advise would be warmly welcomed even if I need telling off! He's my lickle boy and I worry. 

Emz xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry didnt want to read and run, we only picked our lilly up today, so are only just venturing on this, everyone has said tho do it slowly and gradually, there is also a plug in,which can help felliway?? or something, hang in there x


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Sorry didnt want to read and run, we only picked our lilly up today, so are only just venturing on this, everyone has said tho do it slowly and gradually, there is also a plug in,which can help felliway?? or something, hang in there x


Thanks for the message. I have some felliway spray as Moriarty occupies to many places for a plug in. I'm thinking I'm going to have to keep Tabitha locked up until he is happy with her but that is going to be sooooo hard as she want's to explore.

I hope Lilly settles in well it's always nice to bring home a new member of the family.

Please feel free to keep in touch to swap notes!

Em x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I wont ask the stupid question of how come your awake. When we picked lilly up today from the cp, they said to take it really slow, even over a month. Jet saw her when we furst brought her home, but hes been sitting outside on the stairs sniffing x

```

```


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm disabled due to my joints and am waiting for my pain pills to kick in 

I'm sure Jet and Lilly will be friends I hope Moriarty and Tabitha will too. I'm retired so home all the time so hopefully that will help. I think because I spend so much time with Moriarty it will take longer for him to share me


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

hiya, you need to remember that a new cat is invading your boys territory... it will take a little while for him to get used to her, so long as hes not attacking her i wouldnt worry too much! my girl used to hiss and box my kitten when i first got him... 2 weeks later they were both curled up in the same bed lol and now shes pregnant for him, 

if your kitten is happy to plod about the house then leave her to it, but i would seperate if your going out or at bed time etc 


hope this helps


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Shayden said:


> hiya, you need to remember that a new cat is invading your boys territory... it will take a little while for him to get used to her, so long as hes not attacking her i wouldnt worry too much! my girl used to hiss and box my kitten when i first got him... 2 weeks later they were both curled up in the same bed lol and now shes pregnant for him,
> 
> if your kitten is happy to plod about the house then leave her to it, but i would seperate if your going out or at bed time etc
> 
> hope this helps


It really does help and has put my mind at rest. 
Moriarty doesn't fight he runs! He only hunts things that are completely fit under his paw like very small spiders anything bigger he runs away :blink:I've never had a mouse brought home!!!!
This morning she was a bit too fast and cornered him he moved her out of the way by growl, step forward, growl step forward, growl step forward until he could leave. No hissing though


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Update,

Today has been better at one point they were both on the couch :thumbup: Tabitha was on my knee and Moriarty was in his usual spot. I did have a cushion blocking their view from each other though!!!
It lasted for about half an hour before Tabitha woke up and meowed "IT"S MORIARTY BIGGGG KISSSSSS" and made a beeline for him. He then went to sleep in his box-bed. I swear I saw him shaking his head as he went


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

didn't want to just read and leave  

I think they will be fine, he is probably thinking like an old guy thinks when the grand-kids come round screaming and running around in his house - he'll get used to her and then you wont be able to separate them  best of luck chick xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Steph_Mitsy said:


> didn't want to just read and leave
> 
> I think they will be fine, he is probably thinking like an old guy thinks when the grand-kids come round screaming and running around in his house - he'll get used to her and then you wont be able to separate them  best of luck chick xx


I like this!!!


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks all for the great advice. 

Things are doing ok they had a little kiss/smell today which was very cute and Moriarty is mostly ignoring her now which is good as I believe it means that we are getting there! He is still growling a bit but the hissing has stopped. I think she is bothering him when he is busy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just read all through this Emma-Jayne and it sounds as if everything is going along fine. I am sure Moriarty will accept her fully before too long.
I brought an new kitten home on Good Friday and am now happy to leave her alone with my older girl though I still put the little one into her own room at night (mainly so that I get a night's sleep )


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Just read all through this Emma-Jayne and it sounds as if everything is going along fine. I am sure Moriarty will accept her fully before too long.
> I brought an new kitten home on Good Friday and am now happy to leave her alone with my older girl though I still put the little one into her own room at night (mainly so that I get a night's sleep )


I know what you mean. I was telling my neighbour about her earlier and actually used the phrase "I'm glad she is finally sleeping through the night" 

They are getting there slowly see the example below. Tabitha is in the foreground and Moriarty is in the back of the picture. They are about 10 inches apart and both fast asleep x So cute just as I typed that Tabitha has crawled on to my knee. They are both on the couch though so it counts!

........ She's back on the cushion a little nearer and he had a look but went back to sleep!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My little one, Rosie, still gets an occasional smack when she forgets that Mai Tai isn't her mummy and tries to sneak up for milk :lol: To be fair to Mai Tai she did that with her own kittens too before they left in January


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

a better view of my babies. A little closer again!


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> My little one, Rosie, still gets an occasional smack when she forgets that Mai Tai isn't her mummy and tries to sneak up for milk :lol: To be fair to Mai Tai she did that with her own kittens too before they left in January


Aww bless her. A bop on the head says it all really, "get away from my bits no means no' BOP


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi...sounds like it is all going really well...my 2 got worse before they got better..in terms of play fighting they did that alot but after a week they were best of friends...your two may not do that...dont be alarmed if they do though...its all part of them finding their feet...they are gorgeous by the way


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think they are both absolutely adorable  Bet they will be best of friends soon, pretty much sleeping on top of each other  Thats what Soots and Frankie used to do!


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Do you know, Dante and Rose were the same. She would constantly be in his face demanding his attention, and sometimes I swear I saw him sigh at her. In fact, a few times he sat on her for a few seconds to show his displeasure.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words.

They are sleeping together on the couch now about a foot apart but getting closer all the time. Tabitha is leaving him be more probably because he isn't playing.

Not fair I'm shattered but they are the ones who are sleeping!


----------

